# dd-wrt help plz



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok so I'm a bit of a networking noob and can't figure something out
I got this deal: http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=1512613&highlight=dd-wrt+geeks
Got the router, got dd-wrt installed, got it all configured and what not
router appears to be working just fine, the little "i" symbol on the front is lit up indicating internet connection
I can connect to the wireless network I set up however it's a local connection only, no internet throughput
Any ideas anyone?

If you want me to take some screenies of the control panels let me know!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

i got this............


1sec


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

go to "STATUS" then "WAN" then do a release and renew of the wan address.







if you get an address but still cannot get Inet then reboot the PC.


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks dude but for some reason when I click either the Release or Renew it takes me to a blank white page: http://192.168.1.1/apply.cgi and nothing happens, do I need to give it some time or something?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

should take about 30sec to reboot.

you may want to reset the router completely and start over.

do whats called a 30/30/30 reset.

hold the reset button the entire time....

30sec with the router on, unplug for 30, replug for 30more

then give it about 2 mins to re-situate then log back into the web interface.

what build/version is on that router btw?


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2009)

DD-WRT v24-sp2 (04/30/09) mini - build 12030M NEWD Eko
do I need to be hardwired for these settings changes to work?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 20, 2009)

A complete reset is what maybe needed, which includes pulling the power plug on the modem, wireless router and shutting down the pc. then wait 1 minute each. Start by powering on the modem, wait a minute, power on the router, wait a minute, then power on the pc. That should help reset any conflicts and allow windows to recognize the "new" settings. BTW, did you manually set up a static IP for port forwarding or anything like that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

dont need to be hardwired no. 

go to dd-wrt.com and go to supported devices tab then type in your model number.

it will tell you what the newest firmware is available for your router.

most likely theres a bug in the one you have on there now.

flashing is easy but you have to do it hardwired to the router.

just DL the file and log into the router.

go to admin tab then firmware upgrade.

it will take about 3mins to do the upgrade and you should reset your router afterwards


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

you might also try mac clone....


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 20, 2009)

hopefully one of these helps you nate. I have a problem in that I cannot use DD-WRT. They have had a WRT160N V2 router for over a year now and haven't updated anything .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

netgears dont tend to like dd-wrt. in some cases they work fine but not as well as a linksys 

i have a wrt150n for sale that works like a champ. never had any problems in the year i've had it.


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2009)

ok so I thought I found the prob,  in wireless basic settings it was set to bridged, so I turned that off and got internet for about 1 min, then everything cut out, I can still connect to the network but can't even access the control panel lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

lolz!

has to be bridged or you wont have access to the inet from the local net.

reset the router completely.


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2009)

any idea how I can revert this back to netgear firmware?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

tftp and the orriginal firmware.


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> tftp and the orriginal firmware.



mind elaborating? lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2009)

theres a program called TFTP.

get it.

and the orriginal firmware for your router.

should be found on netgear downloads


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 20, 2009)

ok this seems even more difficult and risky than trying to get dd-wrt working haha (I did find the instructions in the wiki on how to perform the recovery


----------



## DaC (Sep 29, 2009)

did you get this working ? BTW I must access DD-WRT using Internet Explorer, sometimes it doesn't work on Firefox to click on buttons and stuff....


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 29, 2009)

DaC said:


> did you get this working ? BTW I must access DD-WRT using Internet Explorer, sometimes it doesn't work on Firefox to click on buttons and stuff....



nope lol and yes I did start using IE

reverting back to the netgear firmware was going to be too tricky and risky

I haven't had any more time to fiddle with it but I was hoping someone could help me find a better firmware that hopefully won't give me this problem


----------



## DaC (Sep 29, 2009)

nflesher87 said:


> nope lol and yes I did start using IE
> 
> reverting back to the netgear firmware was going to be too tricky and risky
> 
> I haven't had any more time to fiddle with it but I was hoping someone could help me find a better firmware that hopefully won't give me this problem



Actually there's a newer dd-wrt firmware than the one you're using.

Netgear WNDR3300 ?
Router details

Additional information
Chipset 	Broadcom4704 	Notes:

    * Needs special file for initial flashing!

RAM 	16 MB
FLASH 	4 MB
Supported by 	

Description 	Filename 	Date 	Size
Micro Generic 	dd-wrt.v24_micro_generic.bin 	2009-07-22 	1,68 MB
Micro Generic 	dd-wrt.v24_micro_olsrd_generic.bin 	2009-07-22 	1,66 MB
Mini Generic 	dd-wrt.v24_mini_generic.bin 	2009-07-22 	2,91 MB
Xbox no-kaid Generic 	dd-wrt.v24_nokaid_generic.bin 	2009-07-22 	3,47 MB
Standard Generic 	dd-wrt.v24_std_generic.bin 	2009-07-22 	3,50 MB
Standard Generic 	dd-wrt.v24_usb_generic.bin 	2009-07-22 	3,00 MB
VoIP Generic 	dd-wrt.v24_voip_generic.bin 	2009-07-22 	3,54 MB
VPN Generic 	dd-wrt.v24_vpn_generic.bin 	2009-07-22 	3,53 MB
Special WNDR3300 image for initial flashing 	dd-wrt.v24_std-wndr3300.chk 	2009-07-22 	3,50 MB


Why don't you try the Micro Generic one ?
I bought one wrt54gs this week and it's working very welll with dd-wrt micro.

Diego


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 29, 2009)

sweet, I had no idea which one to pick you know?  No idea what the differences were and which would be best for me


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 29, 2009)

could you actually link me to that firmware page lol, I was there before but can't seem to find it again, thanks!


----------



## DaC (Sep 29, 2009)

nflesher87 said:


> sweet, I had no idea which one to pick you know?  No idea what the differences were and which would be best for me



This might help:

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation#Netgear_WNDR3300

You must have already did the initail flash... 
The guy mentioned standard never worked for him and recommended mini.
I say you should try mini_generic or micro_generic.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/routerdb/de/download.php?file=1188
http://www.dd-wrt.com/routerdb/de/download.php?file=1190

Or just go to: http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/dd-wrt/hardware.html
Put your router model in the search box and check files available.



Diego


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 29, 2009)

you're the man 
which would you use? and any idea what the diff b/t the two is?



DaC said:


> This might help:
> 
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation#Netgear_WNDR3300
> 
> ...


----------



## DaC (Sep 29, 2009)

nflesher87 said:


> you're the man
> which would you use? and any idea what the diff b/t the two is?



Take a look at it: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/What_is_DD-WRT?#File_Versions
There are listed the differences between versions, between micro and mini you should get the one that fits your needs.....

Well.. I'm a guy of the line of thinking of: Bigger is better (yeah, ok, not always).
But I guess the link above can enlight you. 



Diego


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 29, 2009)

i think i might have an idea of what could be going on, check and see if all the ports are working, if all the ports except 1 is working then plug your inet into that one, had an issue before where i had to manually set which port was the inet port since most of them are a software switch not hardware sometimes the software can get confused

or i guess it could also be if you're on cable, you might have to power off you're cable modem for a little bit then power it on and try that, they try to stick it to a single mac address


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 29, 2009)

you're the man diego, micro is go 

thanks for all the help guys! I'm now on the micro firmware


----------



## DaC (Sep 29, 2009)

nflesher87 said:


> you're the man diego, micro is go
> 
> thanks for all the help guys! I'm now on the micro firmware



So... micro solved... ?? Sweeeet Nate!


----------



## nflesher87 (Sep 29, 2009)

yep!  and I like the UI much more, a lot less crap that I could potentially screw up!


----------

